# Remove recurring auto-tune



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I have an H21-100 that was set to autotune Ch76 at 6am M-F. I'm trying to remove it because I get these messages saying that the channel has moved to xxx and hangs my receiver requiring a reboot.

Any ideas on how I can get this autotune removed?

Thanks.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

On my H21-200, an autotune is listed in the to do list. Go to the to do list, highlight the autotune, and press the red button to delete.

If that does not work, try resetting the receiver (red button by access card), then deleting it again.

If that doesn't work, go to the reset menu under setup, and select "Reset everything".


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I can delete the individual ones, but this is a recurring autotune. Strange thing is, it shows up 4 times per day at the same time.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

So, pressing the red button only cancels the highlighted autotune?

In the menu where the recurring autotune is setup, I would think that there should be a way to delete it.

But, I'm late to this thread, so the OP may have found out how.


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

I am having a similar issue with our H24.

I have an autotune set for every week day, 5:30am, to a certain channel. I've decided I no longer want this. I go into the To-do list (or via manage autotunes), and delete all the upcoming instances of auto-tune.. 

But a week later, when the new guide info is in place, that auto-tune is back!


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

Eskimo said:


> I am having a similar issue with our H24.
> 
> I have an autotune set for every week day, 5:30am, to a certain channel. I've decided I no longer want this. I go into the To-do list (or via manage autotunes), and delete all the upcoming instances of auto-tune..
> 
> But a week later, when the new guide info is in place, that auto-tune is back!


Instead of canceling the autotune on the ToDo list page(pressing the red button), press the 'Select' button --> select 'Autotune...' on the left side of the screen, then select 'Cancel Autotune' in the lower right corner of the screen. This should get rid of the recurring autotune.


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

"moghedien" said:


> Instead of canceling the autotune on the ToDo list page(pressing the red button), press the 'Select' button --> select 'Autotune...' on the left side of the screen, then select 'Cancel Autotune' in the lower right corner of the screen. This should get rid of the recurring autotune.


Thanks! That worked!


----------



## vicmeldrew (Aug 22, 2007)

auto tune - cool; didnt know we had this - where do you go to establish one?


----------



## jbs01 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm wondering where it is too. Despite having 0X452 on my HR21, 22 and 23, none of them offer the "auto-tune" feature. I've read you're supposed to go into your guide, select a future showing and it should pop up as a menu choice.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jbs01 said:


> I'm wondering where it is too. Despite having 0X452 on my HR21, 22 and 23, none of them offer the "auto-tune" feature. I've read you're supposed to go into your guide, select a future showing and it should pop up as a menu choice.


AutoTune exists on the HD receviers. It is not available on the HD-DVRs.

- Merg


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

jbs01 said:


> I'm wondering where it is too. Despite ha"auto-tune"ving 0X452 on my HR21, 22 and 23, none of them offer the feature. I've read you're supposed to go into your guide, select a future showing and it should pop up as a menu choice.


You won't find it on any HR model that is why you have the record button. It only apply's to NON DVR's Receivers


----------



## jbs01 (Sep 26, 2007)

Well that's no fun! Thanks Merg and WestDC.


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry guys, didn't mean to get ya all excited.. this was on the H24, not the HR24's.

I do agree that it would be useful though. I'd like it to be tuned to that station and recording a buffer, but don't want to have to mess with deleting the recording every day, since I'm 100% sure I have no desire to save the morning news.

(I do regret not putting a DVR up there though.. just having a 5 second buffer for "what did he say" moments would really be useful.)


----------

